# Kennel Flooring



## ROAM (Nov 14, 2011)

I am fired up right now, because the wife has just told me that I can start my search for a 'baby daddy' (her words)  to breed with my brit.  We have been going around in circles about whether I would be able to get a litter out of her before she gets too old.  I am really excited, but there is one catch.  The puppy I keep will have to stay outside.  Therefore, I will be building a kennel in the near future.  

Wanted to gather opinions.  If I don't want to lay a cement pad (concerned about possible resale value of a subdivision home) what would be a good option for a floor?  Any ideas?  I was thinking some kind of heavy duty plastic sheeting or compressed rubber? 
I know cement is the best way to go, but has anyone used something else?


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 14, 2011)

I have one kennel with horse mats that make a good, cleanable floor and one with a wooden floor. Both are easily cleaned and can be taken apart if needed..

My kennels are 10 x 10 and the horse mats fit inside the kennel. The wooden floor is big enough so the kennel sits up off the ground and on the wood. Not much difference in cost for either way.

Julia


----------



## sage954 (Nov 14, 2011)

I took old wooden pallets laid them out and then put down plywood on top of the pallets.  Like Julia I put stall mats down on top of the plywood.  The pallets get the dogs about 6 inches off the ground and the stall mats are easy to clean and pretty indestructable.


----------



## ROAM (Nov 14, 2011)

i just checked some of the horse mats out at ag supply while on lunchbreak.  I was thinking these might be the way to go, and now after getting the feedback from each of you-this is likely what I will do.  I like the idea of placing wood under the mats to get the pen elevated some, thanks!  
The mats I saw today were 4x6 for about $50-$60.  Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 14, 2011)

Price sounds about right... Tractor Supply has them too, usually in stock. 



ROAM said:


> i just checked some of the horse mats out at ag supply while on lunchbreak. I was thinking these might be the way to go, and now after getting the feedback from each of you-this is likely what I will do. I like the idea of placing wood under the mats to get the pen elevated some, thanks!
> The mats I saw today were 4x6 for about $50-$60. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## sage954 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got mine at Tractor Supply for $36 and change, but that was a few years ago.  I wouldn't be surprised if they have gone up.


----------



## bobman (Nov 15, 2011)

IMO brittanys make better house dogs than kennel dogs they are very peoplecentric


----------



## ROAM (Nov 16, 2011)

bobman said:


> IMO brittanys make better house dogs than kennel dogs they are very peoplecentric



thats what I've been telling her, but to be able to get another dog this one will have to stay outside....at least for starters 

We already have the one brit inside, along with her lap-dog.  Hopefully any additonal birddogs will also wind up inside.  This one will be 'hers,' so I would imagine it will get special treatment before its over with.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well with the cold, cold winter coming on, it would be cruel to leave that poor pup outside. Something along those lines could help you get her into the house.


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Build you a 10x10 deck style. Raise it off the ground about 2or3ft. And deck it with 5/4 deck board, could be composition or wood. Set yur kennel on it and strap it to the deck.  Use gravel and sand under the deck for drainage


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 17, 2011)

ROAM said:


> If I don't want to lay a cement pad (concerned about possible resale value of a subdivision home) what would be a good option for a floor?  Any ideas?  I was thinking some kind of heavy duty plastic sheeting or compressed rubber?
> I know cement is the best way to go, but has anyone used something else?



Another idea: Don't toss out the cement pad option. I busted one up with a sledge hammer and used the haul off to fill a buddy's hole in his back woods with it. Took me about two hours and a gallon of sweat and at least four blisters, but it was free! Might be worth saving a lot more trouble down the road if you get fleas or parvo or whatnot too.


----------



## ROAM (Nov 17, 2011)

haha, thats what Im counting on Benji314.

I havnt completely counted it out yet SeanandBrice, it would be the best thing probably.

The raised deck would be awesome waterdog....not sure if i'm skilled enough to build a whole elevated deck, that sounds like a fun way to kill some hours though.  Only one way to get better at building stuff!


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 17, 2011)

ROAM... all I did was put down gravel and set the 4x4 and 2x4 down and nailed to that. Only raised off the ground about 4". No framing at all, just was careful that 4x4 and 2x4 did not shift. So I have 12 x 12 floor with 10 x 10 kennel on it. Cleans easy and comfortable to walk on for me and dogs. Floor boards 1 x 6. All wood treated. If I can do this anyone can...lol. 





ROAM said:


> haha, thats what Im counting on Benji314.
> 
> I havnt completely counted it out yet SeanandBrice, it would be the best thing probably.
> 
> The raised deck would be awesome waterdog....not sure if i'm skilled enough to build a whole elevated deck, that sounds like a fun way to kill some hours though. Only one way to get better at building stuff!


----------



## Sam H (Nov 17, 2011)

Roam.....TSC does have the mats usually for $36-$38...I use them inside my dog box,inside dogloo(kennel) and on my trailer...they are awesome and HEAVY duty!!
As far as a "baby daddy"...I might have to suggest Steve Pickards britt(his avatar) Bullet...I have one of his pups..which  will try and post some pics soon from this weekend...Steve gave me this big song and dance about Bullet's genetics/capabilities and I bit!!Now his pups are bigger , Colt is 40lbs -10mo old...but ALL muscle...Colts natural ability is uncanny..at 10mo , he held points this last saturday long enough for me to walk 50-60' at times to get next to him???10mo old!!??..I was shocked....He also has a Great nose and already will keep his nose "up" when the wind is blowing to catch scent...with very little "heal" training to encourage "nose/head up"...I'm really impressed with this pup!...Oh yeah..and did I mention he's got a great nose also....I've really grown to love that big Lil guy...Might want to check Steve's Bullet out...But I'm not biased at all...Shhhhh....Bella is that you??...I'm coming baby...No...I wasn't alking about Colt again


----------



## StevePickard (Nov 17, 2011)

Roam,
Bullet is available for stud service.  Send me a PM if you would be interested.  He's sired 25 pups so far.  I've seen a lot of his pups work and its very obvious he passes along his traits. I'll be glad to let you see him and 2 of his pups from different litters work in the quail field.  I have one of his oldest sons, Ammo, and the sister to Sam's pup from the most recent litter that I'm training for her owner.   Its very uncanny how much alike his pups are, even if they were from different litters. I think Sam has realized that my "song and dance" was "no brag, just fact"....Bullet and his pup will hunt! 
Steve


----------



## ROAM (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Julia, I believe that will be what I go with! I think I could manage to put that together (with my very limited woodworking skills) haha.

Steve-I may be interested, I'm originally from Sandersville (parents and family still live there) so I am familiar with Louisville.  Are your dogs out of Nolan Huffman (N.C.)? Lizzie comes from this line and that would be a concern, I have no reservations about your dog's abilities as I have picked up on positive comments from other members in the past.  Not sure if you charge a stud fee or 'pick of the liter' or what, but I may be interested in your stud services.  I'm mainly looking to get one male pup out of the litter for myself and then (hopefully) send the rest to loving [hunting] homes.  A liver male would be the best case scenario, as I think those colors are beautiful on a brit. You can pm me if you wish, I will basically be playing the waiting game until 'the time' arrives for her to go visit someone.


----------



## StevePickard (Nov 21, 2011)

Roam,
Bullet is Great Grandson to Noland's Last Bullet on his mother's side and Grandson to Tejas Iron Mike on his father's side.  Tejas Iron Mike was a 4x FC and FC/AFC RU-National All Age Champion, and winner of the US Open Brittany Championship for 2003 and 2005. Bullet has a total of 6 champions in his immediate bloodline and Bullet has the AKC title JH(junior hunter). He has sired 25 pups and has produced pups that are large in size like he is (he's 50 lbs-all muscle) and excellent noses and the pups naturally hold point very well even on their first birds.  I put one of his pups, a "city dog" that had never been in the field until yesterday on her first bird, yesterday.  She found the bird, locked up on point, held it long enough for me to take her photo, then allowed me to walk in front of her for flush before breaking.  I thought it was excellent for her first bird.  I've experienced this with Bullet on his first bird as well as with may of his pups. SamH thought it was just a sales pitch when I sold him a pup and told him to expect that, but he found out it was the truth last weekend when he put his pup on his first birds.
Bullet is Orange, so if your dog is Orange they will only have orange pups.  I do have a friend that runs dogs in NASTRA that has a full son to Noland's Last Bullet, trained by Noland, that is Liver in color. This dog is excellent in the field.  You would have a chance of some liver pups with his dog. He may be willing to put him out for Stud if you are set on wanting a Liver pup. 
I charge a stud fee for Bullet's services.  Send me a PM if I can get you any more info.  
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## StevePickard (Nov 21, 2011)

Roam,
I failed to catch your concern about Noland's Last Bullet bloodline. Bullet's bloodline if far enough back from NLB not to be of any concern with your dog.  The Liver dog is full son, so if yours is a full daughter to NLB, that would be some pretty close line breeding.  If she's a great grand daughter like Bullet, then there would be no problems there either, IMO.
Steve


----------



## ROAM (Nov 22, 2011)

i don't know much about line breeding, but after looking back at my records - I don't think it would be an issue.  'Lizzie' is a great granddaughter of Beeline Bullet Bravado and great-great granddaughter of buddy (on the mother's side).  I want to try for a liver/white; but if I can't find one with a good pedigree, then I will definitely be getting in touch with you.  I don't doubt what you've got for a minute, every dog I've seen out of that line has been great! appreciate the info.


----------



## StevePickard (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a lot to learn about line breeding, I'll be the first to admit that, but I do not think you would have any problems at all breeding to my friend's Liver Britt.  He's a full son of NLB and I don't think that would be a problem at all since NLB is so far back in the lineage.  The owner of that dog is personal friends with Noland, so I'm sure he could double check with him on the matter.  I'm partial to the liver too....that's what I was looking for when I found Bullet.  I almost didn't get him because I wanted a liver color....boy am I glad that I went ahead got him!  Let me know if I can help when the time comes.  
Steve


----------



## gsu51 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cement/composite decking boards are the best way to go if your not going to pour a pad.  The wood decks generally absorb the waste and become a breading ground for disease.  Make sure when you get the kennel you have spacers at the bottom so you can spray out underneith the bottom rail.  Also it helps to raise the front to create a bit of a grade for a natural runoff of rain and other liquids.  My two cents.  If you poured a pad you would only have to pour it 2-3 inches thick and it would easily bust up if you wanted to remove it later.  When you pour concrete make sure to seal it.


----------

